# Baby Goat Question on water and mineral block



## madimorg (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a little goat that we brought home last Sunday.  He was born in mid December.  We have him set up with alfalfa hay, his pellet feed with calf manna pro top dressing.  I also have a goat block and even a little billy block in the pen and of course a constant supply of fresh water.   I'm noticing the water level never really seems to go down and I'm concerned he isn't drinking enough.  How do you encourage water intake?  Or am I being overly concerned for no reason at all?   Also, the mineral block and billy blocks (both are in the same mineral block tub) haven't been touched from what I can tell.  Do I need to do anything to help him realize what the blocks are for?
This is our first goat experience so forgive the questions... I just want to ensure a healthy, well developed goat.  He is my daughters 4H project.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 11, 2012)

If he isn't very big and it isn't hot out, he may just not be needing to drink all that much. A young kid that is getting grain, may not need salt or minerals, because there system is getting enough from the grain. Although I do see mine even at  2 or 3 weeks munching on our loos goat minerals. But they probably don't eat much. There is no way for me to tell, since everyone is together. He is probably fine. Just change the water out fresh everyday and he will drink it when he needs it.


----------

